# Control TV2 with IR



## minisamus (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't received my PVR yet, but was wondering if it is possible to control TV2 with IR. 

Specifically, are there IR codes for the 'second viewer', or is it only controllable by RF?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

So far it is only RF. I don't think that is going to change. Sorry.


----------



## Grauchy (Oct 28, 2004)

EDIT: Sorry I was in the wrong forum didn't see I was looking in the 942 forum. But my situation is still applicable, it doesn't work on the 622 or the 642...

I too wish I could control TV2 with IR. I have my 622 in a remote cabinet away from my HD TV. The 622 happens to be in the same room the kids play in. I wanted to use a cheap universal remote I already had for TV2 (SD TV) but am unable to. I hope the kids don't break/lose the Dish Remote.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

The remotes are only about $15 on ebay. So if they lose/break it it nots too bad.


----------

